# repaint an acrylic stucco finish



## jmatt (Apr 20, 2009)

i am bidding a job for repainting a 12 yr. old stucco house on gulf coast which paint is best this house has stucco with an acrylic finish


----------



## NAV (Sep 5, 2008)

VIP Elastomeric coating


----------



## jmatt (Apr 20, 2009)

i am afraid it is able to lock in moisture can i use a latex


----------



## jmatt (Apr 20, 2009)

i am in the gulf coast galveston area and on the water i am afraid elastomeric will hold in moisture


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> i am bidding a job for repainting a 12 yr. old stucco house on gulf coast which paint is best this house has stucco with an acrylic finish


Aura Flat or Matte what ever the low sheen is. For all other types of surfaces use a higher sheen. You may want to use something like the VIP Elastomeric coating as a first coat for water proofing. This Aura is the only paint that will not fade, Elastomeric is known for fading very quickly but will do a great job of water proofing the stucco, here in Louisville the elatsomeric finish or first coat is not needed.




































The most uniform stucco paint I ever use is a cheap product called Acri-Pro 100 flat by porter paints. I use this on stucco on all shopping centers and houses that cant afford the Aura or elastomeric System.

Check out this one coat fresh up below:













































That was a complete shopping center repaint, completed with one coat of Acri-Pro 100 Flat, the red took 2 coats and was another product. I got the original 19 colors made in quarts from the stucco place and took them all to Porter and had them mix me up a couple gallons to say the least.:w00t:


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

Please capitalize your I. Why cant I contact you through he messenger?


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> I am afraid it is able to lock in moisture can i use a latex?


The idea of using elastomeric is for water proofing the the surface so that no water soaks in. I am pretty sure that in your area the surface has to have an elastomeric applied on at least the first coat. I am in Ky. and since there is no Hurricanes here but the one last year we don't have to use elastomerics as much as you would there. Better check with your local paint rep.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

Better check with your local paint rep. Now,there is good advise.

This Aura is the only paint that will not fade,:blink:

As it has been around for 50 or so years and this is a proven fact.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

The tests have all been proven, and I don't have time to confirm this for you.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

*Chris,*

Was you wondering if this is proven or implying that it can't be because of some 50 year rule.

I have looked in to this product Aura and found that everything makes since to even me just a painter, I have a little time to reply my thoughts about Aura now.


The way I try and sale it is by pointing out that all paints have the glycol base pigment in them and that the Aura has it's patented acrylic pigment in it. I then say have you ever taken a rag and wiped something off a wall and had the rag turn the color of the wall? I have never had one person say no...:w00t: Then I say now if we are smart people we always say that dang cheap paint or blame it on the paint in some way right? Again they always say yes. Now I move in further and say well it is not the paint, see what happens is the glycol pigment is used in all of these paints except this Aura and with glycol it never becomes one with the paint it self, with Aura it has an acrylic paint and pigment making everything bind together, the color will never escape its protecting capabilities. 

I made all this up above on my own trying to follow the points made by Ben Moore, I think it's all pretty accurate I just wish I could have a rep give me a little bit more better example and I could close 99.9% of my leads:w00t:



> Benjamin Moore Aura Exterior Paint
> Quite simply the finest paint we ever made®
> 
> Benjamin Moore Aura offers the most advanced way to bring color to your world with the next generation of paint that simplifies your life. Our patented breakthrough paint technology, called Color Lock, is the only one of its kind in the industry, bringing you a discernibly richer, truer color, paired with incomparable performance.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

I see nothing there that says it will NOT fade.

Was you wondering 

I have looked in to this product Aura and found that everything makes since to even me just a painter,

The way I try and sale 

rep give me a little bit more better example 

all the above quotes and you make this statement to the last poster

"Please capitalize your I." You are a good one to ask for correct language:w00


I made all this up above on my own :shutup:

Just another shyster sales tool


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

.....*chris n needs to learn how to properly quote so I don't have to spend 20 minutes deciphering his posts*....


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> Just another shyster sales tool


Nope, just another professional Painters sales tool. I play the cards that are dealt to me, and every now and then I open a new deck.


----------



## gary lee (Feb 17, 2007)

Mike,

Have you every come across or worried about painting the EIFS and voiding the warranty on it? Also did you guys powerwash all the EIFS prior to painting? Beautiful work by the way!

Gary


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> Have you every come across or worried about painting the EIFS and voiding the warranty on it? Also did you guys powerwash all the EIFS prior to painting? Beautiful work by the way!


That warranty is not my worry, however I have thought about this as a customer would so that I can sell them better and what I have come up with is this. When they bought the efis the knew it would fade in color and they bought it anyways now they want the color back so we have to paint it. We power wash every exterior that we ever paint.

I hope this helps and if I left any points out let me know, I will try to cover this better.:thumbsup:


----------



## gary lee (Feb 17, 2007)

Mike,

The only reason I asked is becauses I was doing some research about cleaning EIFS for a client instead of painting it. During this research I found that there has been some problems with water getting in behind the EIFS causing a potential mold-rot problem with the wood. In Jmatt's post he was worried about the elastomeric trapping in the vapor and not allowing it out or to escape, (elastomeric not breathing as much as regular paint?) possibly causing the problem above. Everybody is going to protect there A$$ (i.e. EIFS companies) so when you look at these sites the only products they recommend are there "products" to change the color and not affect the integrity of the EIFS. Something to worry about or just B.S. ?

Gary


----------

